# Free Brew App For iPhone



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just had a look at this dinky app - free from Apple App Store.

http://brewseful.com/

Anybody spot the mistake in the promo vid?? Don't blink, you might miss it


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmm. As "featured" in this week's Daily Mail! A bit of promotion going on somewhere!

Here is a link to the article: http://dailym.ai/S5r9Cs


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just had a look at this dinky app - free from Apple App Store.
> 
> http://brewseful.com/
> 
> Anybody spot the mistake in the promo vid?? Don't blink, you might miss it


Gods above!!!

They didn't preheat.

That filter is so dry it could be used as a Frisbee.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Stumbled upon this the other day don't know if its of any use

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/intelligentsia-coffee/id404497566?mt=8


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Has bean have one too.

It has a brew calc for easy water/coffee ratio based on nG/L.

Bit niftier than trying to work out a given brew weight in a calculator.


----------



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

Is there an android equivalent on the market?


----------

